# What's the coldest and hottest natural temperature you've been outside?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

The coldest was -18.5*C.
The hottest was 40*C.

I enjoyed -18.5*C very much. Once I took off my gloves, my hands were feeling like they were on fire. I was smoking with my gloves on my hands. It was impossible to be without gloves. It was awesome. Everything looked frozen. I liked it.

As for 40*C, since the humidity was not high that day, it didn't feel bad. I experienced a humid 35*C, which felt much worse than the 40*C I experienced. I know how cooler temperatures in summer can feel much worse with higher humidity based on my weather experience.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Coldest: -30 °C (winter morning in the Alps)
Hottest: +45 °C (July in Houston)

Both were a bit too much.

On the other hand, I lived for 3.5 years in Singapore where night temperatures varied from 25 to 29 °C and day temperatures from 30 to 34 °C all year long, at close to 100% humidity. That was really boring and troublesome.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

coldest: I was in Fairbanks Alaska in January and it was -70F. My buddy took a pot of hot coffee, threw open the front door and threw the pot on hot coffee into the air. It made a loud "POOF" sound and fluttered to the ground like dust, frozen on contact with the air. Really was something.

hottest: I was driving support equipment for UPS at the Dallas airport one summer (Dallas Texas, DFW airport) and they have these thermometers on the tarmac for the tire pressure and I looked and saw it reading 141F

so I've seen -70F in winter and 141F in summer

GYSOT


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Coldest: -25 °C (Prague outskirts, waiting for a tram at midnight)
Hottest: +43 °C (Eastern Bohemia, september)

Both times no trouble. The winter frost was quiet and once inside the tram, each metal seat was heated from underneath: blastingly hot. In the summer and late summer the Czech Republic has a very low humidity: just drink lots of beer and Burčák (very young wine, that raises the spirits in no time) in the beginning of the wine grapes harvest & enjoy life!


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

119 F = 48 C (officially) in Redding CA 1975 which I believe is still a record around there. Quite an amazing day in my life as well, which included hitchhiking a plane ride around Mt Shasta.

Not sure about the coldest, probably any of several subzero (F) holiday freezes in the Midwest. Or on one of my trips to Burlington VT... don't think any Sierra ski trips would come close... too warm.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

My coldest and hottest were both experienced in the same month (January) ... of different years (different hemispheres).

Coldest: -36° (Montréal)
Hottest: +48° (Perth)


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

I've been pretty cold in Iceland and pretty hot in the Caribean. No kiddin'


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Coldest was Novosibirsk in the 1990s, around -29°C. I was informed that this was nothing compared to what it can go to.
I also have a memory of being in Kiel and it being bitterly cold, but I can't be accurate about the figures.

Hottest I can remember was 35°C in Wichita, Kansas. I'm not a hot weather person and it was quite miserable.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

The Palm Springs and Coachella Valley area, about 120 miles NNE of me, routinely get to 115-120F during the summer, however it is a dry heat (but so is my oven and I'm not going to put my head in that!)


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Coldest I don't remember precisely. Edmonton February about -15 to -20 degrees Celsius 

Hottest 48 Degrees Celsius Aswan Egypt August. That's a dry heat. I went to the top deck of the boat, but the moving heat literally took my breath away, like standing in front of an oven when you open the oven door and that rush of air escapes. 

I've also experienced over 35 degrees Celsius and high humidity. 

Last summer I was north of Reading California, it was just over 100 degrees Fahrenheit, about 38 degrees Celsius, but the air was thick with smoke from the nearby forest fires, windy and smoky. Foul air. I can't imagine how difficult it must be to be a firefighter in those conditions carrying all of that equipment. That could possibly be one of the worst air quality I've experienced. 

It's not always the air temperature but the humidity, wind and air quality.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Best I recall, approximately -10 C and +40C, both here in south east Michigan.


----------



## josquindesprez (Aug 20, 2017)

Hottest was in 2010 when I drove through Death Valley, in June or July. I think it was 117º F (47º C) at the Ranger Station. Coldest was probably at some point when I lived in Kansas City, maybe around -10º F (-23º C), but that was years ago so I don't remember and might be way off.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Only do hot here in Oz, not to much of cold


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Jos said:


> I've been pretty cold in Iceland and pretty hot in the Caribean. No kiddin'


How cold and how hot?


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Hottest was about 40 C in Hungary, coldest about -40 C at Home Sweet Home.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Hottest was 100 degrees F; that was in Rome, Italy, in July 1996.

Coldest might well have been last week, when it was 15 degrees F where I live in the southern US. I don't think I've ever been in below-zero weather before.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Hottest was Death Valley in July
Coldest was my bedroom in Sutton Coldfield (real place) when I was a student.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Hottest was 120 F°/49 C° in Death Valley, California, and coldest -20 F°/-29 C° in Cleveland, Ohio, my home town. Despite the heat, once acclimatized, I liked living in the desert (although not Death Valley ), but never enjoyed cold climates. At best, I put up with winter in the Midwest, which is where I now live.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2018)

The coldest I've cycled in was a commute at -14 C. It was a lovely ride with snow frozen to the branches of the pine trees. 

The studded tyres on the bike were great until I dismounted when I got to work and slipped when I put my foot down...


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

I live in Michigan, and in July 2012, my township (according to Weather Channel) recorded 107F (about 41C). A couple winters later, we had very frigid temps, and the lowest it got down to was -18F (about -28C). Those were both pretty extreme for here. It normally gets in the 90s in summer and can often hit 100, but 107 is incredibly hot. We often get sub zero temps in winter, but minus teens is crazy - they called it a polar vortex, which I guess is like a hurricane (typhoon) in the Arctic circle which pushes frigid air down through Canada and the northern US. Hopefully that never happens again! I can take extreme heat, but that kind of cold... forget it.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I grew up with winters sometimes hitting -40 C, and -50 C with windchill in Northern Ontario. Been to some hot places with high 40’s C. The humidity makes a huge difference. Summer humidty and temps in 40’s make me feel worse than the -40C in general, since you could bundle up in cold, and not much you can do about heat except get out of it.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Probably, - 45C in Alberta winter and 45C in Vegas summer. Agree with Phil, that kind of heat makes me a puddle I'll have the cold in a nice parka.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Today and tomorrow
Hot Hottter and Melting

Thursday 18 Jan
Summary Min 17 Max 39
Hot and sunny.
Chance of any rain: 0%
Fire Danger - Very High 
Melbourne area

Friday 19 Jan
Summary Min 25 Max 39 
Hot and sunny.
Chance of any rain: 0% 
Fire Danger - Very High 
Melbourne area


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

Tulse said:


> The coldest I've cycled in was a commute at -14 C. It was a lovely ride with snow frozen to the branches of the pine trees.
> 
> The studded tyres on the bike were great until I dismounted when I got to work and slipped when I put my foot down...


cycling in sub zero cold? that's my kind of crazy right there! 

I used to race bicycles, and so I did my training in the winter. Interval training with icicles hanging off your earlobes like some kind of frozen jewelry...going to bed hungry as a bear....I'm telling you, youth is wasted on the young


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2018)

Nate Miller said:


> cycling in sub zero cold? that's my kind of crazy right there!
> 
> I used to race bicycles, and so I did my training in the winter. Interval training with icicles hanging off your earlobes like some kind of frozen jewelry...going to bed hungry as a bear....I'm telling you, youth is wasted on the young


Respect for the winter training.

Winter running is great, but cycling must have taken a great deal of will power.

What category did you race at?


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

Tulse said:


> Respect for the winter training.
> 
> Winter running is great, but cycling must have taken a great deal of will power.
> 
> What category did you race at?


I just raced Cat 5 and then never got past Cat 4. back when I was racing, the Red Rose Racing had races every weekend from March through the end of the summer. the Cat 4/5 fields here were huge. I've never been in a road race where the field was less than a hundred riders. But there's a lot of guys sandbagging at CAT4, so its still a pretty hard race.

I remember one time I was looking at my Garmin data after a race where I had spent some time trying to bridge a gap up to the next group. apparently I had ridden at 30mph for 10 minutes in the attempt and I still failed. that's a pretty stiff pace for a low category citizen's race 

in the winter training, the worst of it was descending. In January as soon as you stop riding you start freezing, so the way down was just miserable


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2018)

Nate Miller said:


> I just raced Cat 5 and then never got past Cat 4. back when I was racing, the Red Rose Racing had races every weekend from March through the end of the summer. the Cat 4/5 fields here were huge. I've never been in a road race where the field was less than a hundred riders. But there's a lot of guys sandbagging at CAT4, so its still a pretty hard race.
> 
> I remember one time I was looking at my Garmin data after a race where I had spent some time trying to bridge a gap up to the next group. apparently I had ridden at 30mph for 10 minutes in the attempt and I still failed. that's a pretty stiff pace for a low category citizen's race
> 
> in the winter training, the worst of it was descending. In January as soon as you stop riding you start freezing, so the way down was just miserable


That must have been fun. I don't think much road racing goes on in those categories in the UK because the roads are too busy. Usually they raced on motor racing circuits etc. Things might be changing with a big cycling boom in the UK, but generally a too large minority of UK motorists consider cyclists, especially lycra wearing cyclists, as lower than pond life.

Fast indeed!

Slow descents were cold for me too . I had a two and a half mile long hill on my trip to work, and when the roads were white it would take a long time to get down at just above walking pace. By then I was frozen!


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

Tulse said:


> That must have been fun. I don't think much road racing goes on in those categories in the UK because the roads are too busy. Usually they raced on motor racing circuits etc. Things might be changing with a big cycling boom in the UK, but generally a too large minority of UK motorists consider cyclists, especially lycra wearing cyclists, as lower than pond life.
> 
> Fast indeed!
> 
> Slow descents were cold for me too . I had a two and a half mile long hill on my trip to work, and when the roads were white it would take a long time to get down at just above walking pace. By then I was frozen!


around here the road races were still circuits, but the laps were usually around 5 miles on public roads. The Red Rose guys were real good at organizing the races, though. they would even make sure none of the farmers on the race route had any deliveries scheduled...the whole thing. The home strait was usually closed, but the back of the course you were still on open roads. but there are a lot of low traffic roads in the countryside around here.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Hot: 109 °F (43 °C) on September 4, 2000 & August 27, 2011
Cold: 7 °F (−14 °C) on December 23, 1989

The hot temperatures are not surprisingly from right here in Houston. Houston is extremly humid so the "feels like" temperature is actually much higher. Days with 100% humidity and temperatures around 100 °F are common during the summers (and sometimes the spring and fall) here.

This may surprise some, but the cold temperature is from Houston as well. It does not normally get that cold here. In fact, that week in 1989 is the only time I can remember it reaching the single digits in F here. Temperatures in the 20s aren't uncommon though. In fact, we've had a few days like that this week. It is possible that I experienced colder weather than that during my trip to Zermatt and the Klein Matterhorn, but I don't think it was that cold then.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

Klassik said:


> Hot: 109 °F (43 °C) on September 4, 2000 & August 27, 2011
> Cold: 7 °F (−14 °C) on December 23, 1989
> 
> The hot temperatures are not surprisingly from right here in Houston. Houston is extremly humid so the "feels like" temperature is actually much higher. Days with 100% humidity and temperatures around 100 °F are common during the summers (and sometimes the spring and fall) here.
> ...


I grew up in Houston. 98 is the temp and the humidity most of the summer.

I still remember the 1980 heat wave. If the humidity hadn't been so high, people's hair would have burst into flames as soon as they stepped outside.

Hell, I remember seeing a dog chasing a cat and they were both walking


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Coldest was 30 F below zero in a town called Walton, New York back in the mid 90s.

Hottest was 101 here in Syracuse in summer 2012. Also experienced this in Denver in summer 1998.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

About -15 and +40 Celsius. The coldest was far more bearable than the hottest.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Was 42.3C 108F here yesterday, just another day in the park but the tennis players didn't like it much


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

Coldest was -21F (approximately -29C)
Hottest was I believe 118F (about 48C)

Also, both of these readings (which broke overall record low and high) happened in the same location in the same year. It may have gotten up to more like 120F, and I know for a fact that just one county North actually got down to -30F the night it got down to -21F where i lived. Down in the South that is like apocalypse level cold. lol


----------



## Nocture In Blue (Jun 3, 2015)

Coldest around -45C 

Hottest around +40C


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Hottest somewhere around 110F in Albuquerque.
Coldest around -25F here in Vermont (not counting wind chill)


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

-20 Celsius in the Netherlands and 41 Celsius in Diyarbakir in Turkey. I don't get around much.


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

I thought you meant bodily


----------



## distantprommer (Sep 26, 2011)

Hottest was in the Coachella Valley, California at 51 degrees C.
Coldest was in Montreal, Canada at -27 C.

Currently living most of the time in Playa del Carmen, where in the summer the humidity is very high, the percieved temperature con feel well over 40 degrees C even though the thermometer says 35 degrees.

I try to avoid the cold as much as possible.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Coldest would have been -20 or worse, in Prague back in the 90s. But the worst was the experience back at boarding school waking up one morning to have ice on the inside of the window! Ah! The memories of our formative years!

Last summer we were in central Italy, near Perugia, and had eleven consecutive days when the maximum temperature was well over 40C. Sort of got used to it, the hottest according to my car was 44, but the worst was the twelfth day when it plummeted (!!) to 36 but was heavy and humid. Every ten yards I needed a break and I'm not that unfit!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2018)

-6 F and 114 F.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> hottest natural temperature you've been


When I met the love of my live.


----------



## st Omer (Sep 23, 2015)

When I lived near Provo, Utah I believe it got below zero a few times. It was not a lot below zero like in Minnesota or Alaska but still below zero. I have lived in central Texas since 1977 and it has hit 109 F a few times in the summer. I remember being in Las Vegas and riding across the Mojave desert with my parents traveling to San Diego to visit my aunt and uncle. It was in the summer time when I was about 10 years old so I don't know what the temperatures were but it was likely higher than 109 F but very dry. This was around 1960 and we did not have air conditioning in our vehicle. There is a stretch crossing the Mojave where there is long gradual climb in elevation and I remember our radiator boiling over and my dad getting out of the car and poring water into the radiator. People used to carry containers of water made of canvas in their vehicles in the event the engine got hot and the radiator boiled over.


----------

